# Anyone Off the Grid?



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

Just curious if anyone is off the grid, or has the ability to go off the grid. If so, do you mind sharing the total cost of your project?


----------



## LaMar (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been off grid over 15 years. I live full time in a 14x14 solar cabin and my system is 580 watts solar and 400 watts wind power. Full system was about $3000 and was purchased over time not all at once.

You can see my system and cabin here:

http://www.youtube.com/solarcabin

LaMar


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

Good stuff LaMar! Thanks for sharing. I just purchased your ebook. Looking forward to learning a ton.

You live a lifestyle that my family and I are aspiring towards. Congrats!


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

My wife and I have lived totally off grid for a little over 16 years now. We started with one 85 watt small solar panel and 4 batteries, inverter and charge controller. Over the years we have added to everything and now have 16 panels, 18 batteries and also wind generator producing about 500 watts when the wind blows. Total cost ? Never kept track, but can tell you it was not cheap. Learned a lot of expensive lessons over the years by not haveing a forum like this to ask questions.


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input as well Nadja!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I am far from living off grid but my goal is to find a suitable property with natural energy and tap that to it's utmost potential. I am into solar, hydro and gravity. I luckily have a couple solar generators handy and now I have a BOV with inverters and power built in.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

You guys are really awesome! I just learned that my local gov. won't let me install solar panels on my roof. So I am going to figure out some way around the dumb rules unless I can find some rural property before hand then problem solved. With Obama going after Coal energy which will send energy through the roof I feel a need to rush things along.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Gee, you would think that with O Great one advocating green energy as the way to the future and sending our tax dollars to fund the solar panel and wind co's. that your local gooberment would not have such reservations about allowing you to put solar panels on your roof. I wonder what is wrong with this picture ?


----------

